# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: ویروسی که از طریق اس ام اس منتشر می شود.

## Mask

با سلام به دوستان.
دیروز یکی از دوستان براش یه مسیجی اومده بود که می گفت وقتی بازش کردم گوشیم هنگ شد و خاموش شد .
برده بود تعمیرگاه و مجبور شده بود فلشش کنه.
من خودم روی گوشیم یه مسیج دارم که وقتی بازش می کنم صفحه مانیتور گوشی شروع به خاموش و روشن شدن میکنه.این مسیج خطرناک نیست اما میشه از این نوع مسیج نتیجه گیری کرد که پس میشه از این طریق ، مسیجی نوشت که پس از باز شدن مثلا فلان قسمت گوشی رو خراب کنه یا ولتاژ بالا بشه و یه قسمتی از گوشی بسوزه.
البته تمام این اتفاقات روی اری ک س ون کار میده؟؟؟
دوستان تجربه یا نظری در این زمینه دارند بفرمایند همه استفاده کنیم.
و با چه برنامه یا زبانی این مسیجها نوشته میشه.

----------


## Shadow Dancer

دوست عزیز این موردی که فرمودید حتی توی اغلب گوشی های سونی اریکسون هم صرفا با خوندن اس ام اس جواب نمیده و باید به شخص به طور دستی فایل رو باز کنه. این فایل ها پسوند imy دارن و میشه اونها رو از طریق اس ام اس هم ارسال کرد. دو نمونش رو که من دارم یکی ویبره گوشی رو مثل ضربان قلب شبیه سازی میکنه یکیشون هم باعث خاموش و روشن شدن مداوم صفحه میشه. اگه کدهایی که برای این فایلها نوشته شده ببینین کدهای بسیار ساده ای هستن و بعید به نظر میرسه بشه کد مخربی باهاشون نوشت. منتظر نظر بقیه دوستان هم هستیم

----------


## Shadow Dancer

یه نمونه کدش رو اینجا براتون میذارم. باعث میشه صفحه به طور مداوم خاموش و روشن بشه
BEGIN:IMELODY
VERSION:1.2
FORMAT:CLASS1.0
BEAT:200
MELODY:(ledoffbackoffvibeonr5vibeoffledonbackonr5@200)
END:IMELODY

----------


## Mask

با تشکر از شما
اما توضیح ندادی این کد ها ماله چه زبونیه و آیا با تغییر کسی میتونه تبدیل به کد مخربش بکنه.
واینکه فرمودید با پسوند imy هستش درست اما از طریق اس ام اس نمیشه ارسالش کرد فقط از طریق بلوتوث یا انفرارد.
من منظورم فقط اس ام اس  هستش. و راستی پسوند فایلهای مسیج چیه.
و چطوری میشه یه مسیج رو روی کامپیوتر آورد و کد بهش اظافه کرد. البه از بحث اصلی خارج نشیم(همون سوال من)

----------


## noorsoft

این کدی که گذاشتن مربوط به زبان خاصی نیست بلکه متن پیام به این صورته دقیقا مثا متن Vcart -Calender 

اون اس ام اس هایی که صفحه نمایش رو روشن و خاموش میکنند را اسمارت اس ام اس میگن اصلا خطر ناک نیستند و فقط برای جلب توجه استفاده میشن البته اکثر گوشیهای جدید دیگه ان را ساپورت نمی کنند 

شما اب استفاداه از نرم افزار موبایل تون میتونین پیامها را روی کامپیوتر ذخیره کنید و یا اینکه خودتون براش برنامه بنویسید و یا ازبرنامه های موجود استفاده کنید یک نمونه برنامه کامل که پیام را میاره و بعد میشه دستکاری کرد 

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...5&postcount=78

----------


## Mask

با تشکر از noorsoft مدیر محترم
اما آخر جواب بنده رو کسی نداد.



> این مسیج خطرناک نیست اما میشه از این نوع مسیج نتیجه گیری کرد که پس میشه از این طریق ، مسیجی نوشت که پس از باز شدن مثلا فلان قسمت گوشی رو خراب کنه یا ولتاژ بالا بشه و یه قسمتی از گوشی بسوزه.


آیا میشه یا نه .
و در مورد



> این کدی که گذاشتن مربوط به زبان خاصی نیست بلکه متن پیام به این صورته دقیقا مثا متن Vcart -Calender


یعنی کتاب یا سایت مرجعه در مورد این نوع دستورات وجود نداره.
با تشکر.

----------


## noorsoft

> این مسیج خطرناک نیست اما میشه از این نوع مسیج نتیجه گیری کرد که پس میشه از این طریق ، مسیجی نوشت که پس از باز شدن مثلا فلان قسمت گوشی رو خراب کنه یا ولتاژ بالا بشه و یه قسمتی از گوشی بسوزه.


خیر نمیشه اینکار رو انجام داد




> یعنی کتاب یا سایت مرجعه در مورد این نوع دستورات وجود نداره.


کتاب خاصی که نیست و همونطور که گفتم این نوع پیامها دیگه توسط اکثر گوشیها ساپورت نمی شن

----------


## hkahkahka

سلام
اطلاعاتی در مورد ویروس موبایل می خواستم
تشکر

----------

